# Notebook für Wow max 400 euro



## Cayron (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo, wie der Titel bereits sagt suche ich ein Notebook für WoW das maximal 400 euro kosten darf.
Er soll für meine Freundin sein, die zum 1. mal WoW spiel und auf ein Notebook besteht. Zudem hat sie sonst auch keinen Bildschirm.
Höchste Grafikeinstellungen braucht das ding nicht zu haben, aber auf niedrigster wäre schon etwas schade, mittel oder etwas schlechter sollte es schon schaffen 

Für mich ist es kein Problem bei einem online Shop (z.B. One.de) zu kaufen oder im Media Markt / Expert (Saturn haben wir keinen  ) 

Meine Freundin hat einen PC im Expert "entdeckt" der zurzeit im Angebot ist.
17,3 Zoll Led Bildschirm 8ms Reaktionszeit, 1600 X 900, Ati radeon HD 4250, 4 Gb Arbeitsspeicher, Amd Athlon II x2 P320 Prozessor (soweit ich weiß hat er 2,10 Ghz)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Notebook vorschlagen das 400 euro nicht übersteigt (10 euro mehr wären gerade so noch ok) und auf dem WoW einigermaßen ok Läuft.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal bei allen


----------



## Palimbula (5. Juni 2011)

Auf einem Notebook für max. 400€ kannst du WoW installieren und im Textmodus ausführen. Der Grafik-Modus wird erst bei Notebooks ab 600€ freigeschaltet, aber auch dann macht es keinen Spaß. WoW, Spaß und Notebook gibt es erst ab 800€.


----------



## Raaandy (5. Juni 2011)

Cayron schrieb:


> Hallo, wie der Titel bereits sagt suche ich ein Notebook für WoW das maximal 400 euro kosten darf.
> Er soll für meine Freundin sein, die zum 1. mal WoW spiel und auf ein Notebook besteht.



was fürne abgedrehte beziehung isen das  du kaufst deiner freundin nen notebook damit sie mit dir wow spielt? was machst du denn mit dem ding wenn sie nach 10 stunden keine lust mehr auf wow hat? danach aber feststellt mit dem günstigen notebook kann man sonst nix anfangen. dann sind 400 euro futsch.


----------



## Cayron (5. Juni 2011)

nein nein, sie will mit mir wow spielen 

ok also für 400 euro nichts machbar? also lieber 300 euro pc + monitor kaufen?


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2011)

Cayron schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Notebook vorschlagen das 400 euro nicht übersteigt (10 euro mehr wären gerade so noch ok) und auf dem WoW einigermaßen ok Läuft.
> 
> Ich bedanke mich schon einmal bei allen


Nein tut mir leid, das geht nicht. Geiz ist nicht immer geil (nicht böse gemeint) Ist ja schon beim Desktop-PC die unterste Kategorie, selbst da würde ich mindestens 500Euro für einen PC empfehlen. 
Ein Notebook mit dem man halbwegs gut WoW zocken kann, kostet 700-800 Euro unter dem gibts nix (vernünftiges)


----------



## Palimbula (5. Juni 2011)

Ein 300€ PC bringt WoW auch nicht aus dem Textmodus. 450€ (ohne Betriebssystem, Monitor, Mouse, Tastatur) sind das Minimum mit dem du rechnen musst --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185096-pc-konfigurationen-maijuni-2011/


----------



## Raaandy (5. Juni 2011)

Cayron schrieb:


> nein nein, sie will mit mir wow spielen
> 
> ok also für 400 euro nichts machbar? also lieber 300 euro pc + monitor kaufen?



auf alle fälle einen homepc is immer sehr viel besser, als einen laptop. schau mal hier im forum da gibts imer updates 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185096-pc-konfigurationen-maijuni-2011/


----------



## Jesbi (5. Juni 2011)

Hi,

klar gibt es für 400€ ein Notebook, auf dem WoW in mittleren Details läuft.

Ist für mich nicht sonderlich komfortabel, aber ich bin eh nicht der Fan von Notebooks. Am besten mal ein wenig google`n, da findet sich sicher schnell eins.

Aber zu sagen, gibts nicht, finde ich übertrieben. Nach Notebooks für WoW in dieser Preisklasse wurde schon vor 3 Jahren gesucht und auch gefunden.
Leider kann ich Dir selber keine Kaufempfehlung geben, da ich mit dem Notebook ausschließlich arbeite, aber ein Notebook auf dem WoW läuft, mit dem kann man auch arbeiten, da bin ich mir sicher. 

mfg


----------



## Cayron (5. Juni 2011)

wie schon gesagt muss das Notebook ja nicht auf hohe details und alles laufen.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> ... Am besten mal ein wenig google`n, da findet sich sicher schnell eins.
> 
> Aber zu sagen, gibts nicht, finde ich übertrieben. Nach Notebooks für WoW in dieser Preisklasse wurde schon vor 3 Jahren gesucht und auch gefunden.


Na dann such mal einen. Wer A sagt muss auch B sagen!


----------



## Palimbula (5. Juni 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> klar gibt es für 400€ ein Notebook, auf dem WoW in mittleren Details läuft.
> 
> ...



Du nennst es überrieben, ich nenne es realistischer als die/deine Aussage: "Klar gibt es für 400€ ein Notebook, auf dem WoW in mittleren Details läuft". Wenn du wenigstens eine Kaufempfehlung ausgesprochen hättest...


----------



## Jesbi (5. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Na dann such mal einen. Wer A sagt muss auch B sagen!



Lenovo B560 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Samsung RV510 39.6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Asus A52JE-EX079V 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Bin nicht der "Experte", aber wie gesagt auf Google finden sich viele "Experten", genau wie hier die darüber diskutieren.

http://extreme.pcgam...k-fuer-wow.html

mfg

Edit:

Ach ja, ansonsten beobachte die Werbung der Elektro Fachmärkte, mit etwas Glück bleibt mal ein Ausstellungsstück eines wesentlich besseren Notebooks über. Da kann man dann fein ein paar Hundert Euro handeln.
So hab ich schon an einem Desktop PC über 300&#8364; gespart und den dann noch 0% finanziert.
Bisschen Geduld und Glück brauch man dann aber.
Am besten geht Ihr auch nicht zusammen hin, manche Verkäufer reagieren besser auf Kunden, manche besser auf Kundinnen, mal getrennt versuchen wer den besseren Preis bekommt. Ich soll bei ATU auch immer mehr bezahlen wie meine Frau .


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Juni 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Lenovo B560 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Samsung RV510 39.6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...



Für Raids reichen die aber alle nicht, vl -5 Mann innis, mehr wird da eher zur Ruckelpartie. (auf min. Settings) Ich hüte mich soetwas hier zu empfehlen.
Unter 400,- für einen PC ohne Betriebssystem und ohne Monitor reichen ebenfalls nicht für ein befriedigendes Ergebniss.


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Juni 2011)

Ne Option wäre es, sich einen guten gebrauchten um die 400&#8364; zu holen. Ich glaube mit allem anderen wirst du (oder deine Freundin) nicht sonderlich glücklich 
Musst aber du wissen, ob du nen gebrauchten kaufen willst.

Edit: Grad mal bissl auf ebay geschaut und diesen Laptop gefunden. Kannste dir ja mal überlegen


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Ach ja, ansonsten beobachte die Werbung der Elektro Fachmärkte, mit etwas Glück bleibt mal ein Ausstellungsstück eines wesentlich besseren Notebooks über. Da kann man dann fein ein paar Hundert Euro handeln.
> So hab ich schon an einem Desktop PC über 300€ gespart und den dann noch 0% finanziert.


Bei Desktops gibts es auch Angebote, da kann man genauso handeln. Das ist kein Argument.

Jedenfalls die von dir verlinkten Laptops sind alle nicht geeignet. Letzterer iat noch am besten, aber auf mitteleren Einstellungen läuft das gerade mal so flüssig (obwohl flüssig ja relativ ist). In Städten wird das eher zu einer Ruckelpartie vom feinsten. Raids kann man so schon mal ganz vergessen. Die relativ schwache CPU tut ihr übriges dazu. Bevor ich ein Spiel mehr schlecht als recht spielen kann, spiele ich es lieber gar nicht.Solche Laptops würde ich jedenfalls keinen zum Spielen empfehlen.


----------



## Cayron (5. Juni 2011)

hab ein bisschen bei freunden rumgefragt und war bei einem kumpel zuhause, der hat 

- amd athlon 64 x2 dual core processor 5600+
- 4gb ram
- und ne alte MSI Radeon x1300 Pro

er konnte wow auf konstat 30 fps spielen in og, da waren geschätzte 30 leute, von lags war nichts zu sehen. hatte 1024 x 768 auflösung und auf mittel.

Da müsste doch ein Notebook locker mithalten können oder? auflösung wäre ja fast die selbe bei 15.6" (1366x768).


----------



## Palimbula (5. Juni 2011)

Nein, aber dir steht es natürlich frei für ein Notebook €400 auszugeben und dir dann den Unmut deiner Freundin "anzuhören". Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für einen PC 

Nur am Rande: Die MSI Radeon X1300 ist mittlerweile so alt wie WoW --> 6 Jahre. Im Gegensatz zu WoW hat sich die Karte bzw. die GPU aber nicht weiterentwickelt 

Wer auf Textmodus steht, bitte...


----------



## Cayron (5. Juni 2011)

ok hab verstanden ^^ 
geld sparen und gescheiten pc kaufen.
ok danke nochmal an alle


----------



## Styr74 (5. Juni 2011)

So nach 3 Minuten suchen: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/ibmlenovo/lenovo+lifestyle+home/home+notebooks/hp+g62+b35sg+core+i5+star+4gb 
Die Graka wird bei dem Preis sicher den günstigen DDR3 Speicher haben. Zur Graka: 
http://www.notebookcheck.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5470.23387.0.html 

Sollte also für WoW reichen. Ich habe vor einigen Wochen WoW noch mit meinem 3 Jahre altem MSI mit ner ATI 2600 M und 256 MB Video Ram probiert, da ging es mit mittleren Einstellungen sehr gut.

Bei deiner Preisvorstellung solltest Du halt auf nen 17 Zoll verzichten. Kleinerer Bildschirm geringere Auflösung= entlastet Graka.

Ich denke es ist also nicht ausgeschlossen WoW mit nen Lappi zu spielen, wenn es denn eins sein soll oder muss.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juni 2011)

Also es gibt Leute die zocken Wow in 5er Inis mit nem Netbook. Somit sollte es auch möglich sein auf eine Notebook spielen zu können.
Gut man hat da höhere Auflösung, nimmt man halt nur 15,6zoll.
Zumindest mit niedrigen Details und halbwegs gutem Grafikchip (darf nicht onboard sein) sollte Wow auch in 10er Raids (25er geht doch eh niemand mehr) flüssig laufen.

Besser wäre natürlich ein gescheiter Pc für etwa 500€, da kann man dann auch Ultra spielen.


----------



## Palimbula (5. Juni 2011)

Dazu fällt mir nur folgendes ein:

Ich kenne einen, der einen kennt, der wiederum einen kennt der WoW auf Ultra auf einem grafischen Taschenrechner spielt. Dessen Kollege übrigens spielt ebenfalls WoW, 25er Raids, mit Stift und Block. Seitdem er einen Parker-Kuli hat sogar flüssig. Mit seinem alten Lamy-Kuli hat es leider geruckelt...


----------



## Cayron (5. Juni 2011)

hmmm... das versteh ich nicht ganz ich mein ich hab mir ja nix erzählen lassen, sondern war bei dem vor ort und direkter als mit meinen augen kann ichs wohl schlecht sehen^^


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Also es gibt Leute die zocken Wow in 5er Inis mit nem Netbook.


Glaube ich weniger. Davon abgesehen ist es schon reine Glücksache wenn von WoW die in Netbooks verbauten Grafikchips überhaupt laufen, weil sie gar nicht unterstützt werden. Mit einem der schnellsten Netbooks (Asus Lamborghini für ca 500€) mag das vielleicht noch angehen mit minimalen Einstellungen, aber mit schwächeren kann das nur was für SM angehauchte Leute sein. Das kann man nicht als Spielen bezeichnen, sondern als Diashow ansehen.


----------



## Gorfindel (5. Juni 2011)

bin der gleichen meinung wie Dagonzo, geh mal in nen Fachmarkt und frag nen verkäufer der bissl ahnung hat ob auf nem Netbook nen game läuft wie wow... naja die frage kannst dir dann eigentlich fast sparen. wenn aber nur wenn vill. auf dem asus lamborghini. Netbooks sind net umsonst zum arbeiten und bissl surfen hergestellt worden. zu mal die meisten netbooks grad mal 1024 mb ram haben, und da glaub ich mal kann keiner ne 5er ini gehn.


----------



## Sabito (5. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Glaube ich weniger. Davon abgesehen ist es schon reine Glücksache wenn von WoW die in Netbooks verbauten Grafikchips überhaupt laufen, weil sie gar nicht unterstützt werden. Mit einem der schnellsten Netbooks (Asus Lamborghini für ca 500€) mag das vielleicht noch angehen mit minimalen Einstellungen, aber mit schwächeren kann das nur was für SM angehauchte Leute sein. Das kann man nicht als Spielen bezeichnen, sondern als Diashow ansehen.



Bevor ich mein neues Notebook bekommen habe, hatte ich ein Netbook, auf dem ich auch WoW gezockt habe (PvP, 5er inis, Baradinfestung 10er und 25iger), zwar nur auf minimaler Grafikeinstellung und es lief flüssig mit 27-30fps.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Glaube ich weniger. Davon abgesehen ist es schon reine Glücksache wenn von WoW die in Netbooks verbauten Grafikchips überhaupt laufen, weil sie gar nicht unterstützt werden. Mit einem der schnellsten Netbooks (Asus Lamborghini für ca 500€) mag das vielleicht noch angehen mit minimalen Einstellungen, aber mit schwächeren kann das nur was für SM angehauchte Leute sein. Das kann man nicht als Spielen bezeichnen, sondern als Diashow ansehen.


Also ich habe cata beim leveln (am Releasetag) schön aufm Netbook gequestet. Lief so mit 10-15fps. Und das war ein normales Asus EEE-Netbook mit Atom. Gut es hat 2gb Ram spendiert bekommen, das wars aber auch schon.
Instanzen hab ich damit in Wotlk ebenfalls mit 15 fps gespielt. Es geht definitiv. Ob man das als Spielen, Diashow, oder SM bezeichnen will ist ja letztendlich egal. Meine Aussage war nur das es geht.

Und auch auf einem 400€ Notebook lässt sich spielen. Frage ist halt nur mit wievielen Details und wie flüssig das ganze läuft. Auch sollte man bedenken, das irgendwann auch das nächste Addon kommt. Mit einem Notebook kann man das dann vergessen. Mit einem halbwegs gutem Pc um 500€ kann man das garantiert noch gut spielen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Juni 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Also ich habe cata beim leveln (am Releasetag) schön aufm Netbook gequestet. Lief so mit 10-15fps. Und das war ein normales Asus EEE-Netbook mit Atom. Gut es hat 2gb Ram spendiert bekommen, das wars aber auch schon.
> Instanzen hab ich damit in Wotlk ebenfalls mit 15 fps gespielt. Es geht definitiv. Ob man das als Spielen, Diashow, oder SM bezeichnen will ist ja letztendlich egal. Meine Aussage war nur das es geht.
> 
> Und auch auf einem 400€ Notebook lässt sich spielen. Frage ist halt nur mit wievielen Details und wie flüssig das ganze läuft. Auch sollte man bedenken, das irgendwann auch das nächste Addon kommt. Mit einem Notebook kann man das dann vergessen. Mit einem halbwegs gutem Pc um 500€ kann man das garantiert noch gut spielen.



Und wieso solltet wir hier, die (mehr oder weniger) renomierte Technikcommunity 10-15 FPS Produkte = Ruckelt bis zum geht nicht mehr, empfehlen?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Und wieso solltet wir hier, die (mehr oder weniger) renomierte Technikcommunity 10-15 FPS Produkte = Ruckelt bis zum geht nicht mehr, empfehlen?


Weiß ich nicht, hat auch niemand verlangt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Juni 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, hat auch niemand verlangt.



Doch, der TE


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Doch, der TE


Der Te hat nach nem Notebook, nicht Netbook gefragt. Mit einem 15,6 Zoll Notebook und halbwegs guter Grafikkarte (da wurden ja schon paar gepostet) sollte Wow flüssig laufen. Wahrscheinlich sogar mit mittleren Details (gut in Raids dann womöglich nur Low Details). 

Das Beispiel mit dem Netbook kam nur um zu verdeutlichen, das wenn eine lahme Grücke von Netbook 15fps, dann schafft wohl ein 400€ Notebook mit deutlich mehr Power, sicher deutlich über 40fps.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. Juni 2011)

Bloss dass du für 400€ keine Notebook mit einer "halbwegs guten" Grafikkarte bekommst mit der Wow auch nur halbwegs vernünftig spielbar ist...

Davon abgesehen hab ich WoW auch mal auf einem Netbook mit 2GB ausprobiert, mit niedrigsten Einstellungen 5-7fps in normalen Gebieten und 5er Instanz überhaupt nicht spielbar, also gerade mal gut genug für Post abholen und AH schauen aber nicht zum Spielen


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Der Te hat nach nem Notebook, nicht Netbook gefragt. Mit einem 15,6 Zoll Notebook und halbwegs guter Grafikkarte (da wurden ja schon paar gepostet) sollte Wow flüssig laufen. Wahrscheinlich sogar mit mittleren Details (gut in Raids dann womöglich nur Low Details).



Seh ich auch so.

Wenn man die Details auf Mittel oder Niedrig stellt und mit ner 15,6" Auflösung (12xx x 8xx) spielt, dann läuft WoW sicherlich flüssig, zumal der TE geschrieben hat, dass die Person WoW anfangen möchte, das heißt dass sie nicht mit 25er Raids einsteigen wird.

Wenn man auf Full HD und Ultra Details zocken will, kommt man um einen 600 Euro Desktop PC nicht herum.
Alles darunter ist aber mit Einbußen entsprechend machbar.

Ich selbst hab lange Zeit auf nem Schrott Rechner in 1200er Auflösung WoW gezockt, wo jeder meinte, dass das doch gar nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Juni 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Der Te hat nach nem Notebook, nicht Netbook gefragt. Mit einem 15,6 Zoll Notebook und halbwegs guter Grafikkarte (da wurden ja schon paar gepostet) sollte Wow flüssig laufen. Wahrscheinlich sogar mit mittleren Details (gut in Raids dann womöglich nur Low Details).
> 
> Das Beispiel mit dem Netbook kam nur um zu verdeutlichen, das wenn eine lahme Grücke von Netbook 15fps, dann schafft wohl ein 400&#8364; Notebook mit deutlich mehr Power, sicher deutlich über 40fps.



Hat Lilith ja shcon beantowrtet, du bekommst keine gute Grafikkarte in einem Laptop für 400 Euro punkt.



Konov schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so.
> 
> Wenn man die Details auf Mittel oder Niedrig stellt und mit ner 15,6" Auflösung (12xx x 8xx) spielt, dann läuft WoW sicherlich flüssig, zumal der TE geschrieben hat, dass die Person WoW anfangen möchte, das heißt dass sie nicht mit 25er Raids einsteigen wird.
> 
> ...



Dann sag mir bitte wie du mit ner HD5470 auf 1366x768 (Standard 15,6" Auflösung) in 5er Raids auf >=30 FPS kommst.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen hab ich WoW auch mal auf einem Netbook mit 2GB ausprobiert, mit niedrigsten Einstellungen 5-7fps in normalen Gebieten und 5er Instanz überhaupt nicht spielbar, also gerade mal gut genug für Post abholen und AH schauen aber nicht zum Spielen


Genau so. Und anders habe ich es bei einem Kumpel von mir auch nicht gesehen. Das von mir genannte Asus-Netbook wurde auch schon mal auf Spieleleistung getestet. Damit konnte man flüssig Half-Life spielen mit durchschnittlich 30-35fps. Schon eine gute Leistung. Nur ist das Spiel auch schon älter als 12 Jahre


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte wie du mit ner HD5470 auf 1366x768 (Standard 15,6" Auflösung) in 5er Raids auf >=30 FPS kommst.



Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es flüssig läuft. Dafür muss es auch nicht immer über 30 FPS haben. Schon dauerhafte 25 wären ok. 
Man darf halt keine Wunder erwarten, aber wenn man die Details runterdreht, dann läuft auch ein 5er Dungeon.

Ich würds gern probieren und es dir demonstrieren, kann ich aber nicht, da ich weder so einen Schlepptop, noch ein aktives WoW Abo hier habe und nöcher dich nicht einladen werde zu mir, damit du dich live am Bildschirm davon überzeugen kannst.

Da kann halt jeder nur seine Erfahrungen in den Raum werfen.

Aber ich denke, wir sind uns einig, dass es immer besser ist, etwas mehr auszugeben, wenn man mit Freude WoW zocken möchte.
Was wieweit im Einzelfall reichen kann, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (6. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es flüssig läuft.
> 
> Ich würds gern probieren und es dir demonstrieren, kann ich aber nicht, da ich weder so einen Schlepptop, noch ein aktives WoW Abo hier habe und nöcher dich nicht einladen werde zu mir, damit du dich live am Bildschirm davon überzeugen kannst.
> ...



Fassen wir also zusammen:

- Du hast es noch nie ausprobiert.
- Du hast kein Laptop mit der Ausstattung.
- Du hast kein aktives Wow und weißt nicht wieviel Leistung das aktuell braucht.
- Trotzdem würdest du es gerne demonstrieren und bist dir sicher das es läuft und das sagst du aus deiner Erfahrung.

Ah, ja...


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Fassen wir also zusammen:
> 
> - Du hast es noch nie ausprobiert.
> - Du hast kein Laptop mit der Ausstattung.
> ...



Ich brauche es nicht zu demonstrieren weil ich mich auf meine Erfahrungswerte stütze. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich es beweisen kann, was mein Post eben aber auch zu erklären versuchte, den du offenbar nicht richtig gelesen hast.

Ich bin mir sicher, weil ich meinen Erfahrungswerten einfach mal blind vertraue.
Das ist eigentlich ganz üblich bei uns Menschen


----------



## Lilith Twilight (6. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, weil ich meinen Erfahrungswerten einfach mal blind vertraue.



Ich hab deinen Post schon genau gelesen, aber wie kann man sich auf Erfahrungswerte stützen die man nicht hat? 

Bloss weil du dich im PC Bereich ein wenig auskennst heisst das noch lange nicht dass du beruteilen kannst wie gut ein Spiel auf einem 400€ Laptop mit einer Officekarte läuft, da du in dem Bereich keine Erfahrungswerte hast, weil du wie du selbst gesagt hast ein solches Gerät nicht besitzt. Auf Erfahrungswerte kann man sich nur stützen wenn man in dem Bereich schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.

Ich fahr auch Auto, aber ich kann mich nicht auf meine Erfahrungswerte vom Autofahren stützen wenn es ums LKW fahren geht, bloss weil beide 4 Räder haben


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ich hab deinen Post schon genau gelesen, aber wie kann man sich auf Erfahrungswerte stützen die man nicht hat?



Na offenbar haste ihn nicht gelesen, denn wie ich schrieb, habe ich selbst auf einem Schrottrechner lange Zeit an der Grenze der Spielbarkeit gezockt.
Und mit Einbußen in Qualität und Auflösung war das kein Problem.

Und im Verhältnis war der Rechner kein Stück besser als so eine Laptop Möhre heute. Wenn man dann noch die Grafikveränderungen durch Addons mit einbezieht, dann kann ich durchaus auf Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen um jemanden meine subjektiven Tipps zukommen zu lassen. Ob er das glaubt oder es sein lässt, ist natürlich seine Sache.



Lilith schrieb:


> Bloss weil du dich im PC Bereich ein wenig auskennst heisst das noch lange nicht dass du beruteilen kannst wie gut ein Spiel auf einem 400€ Laptop mit einer Officekarte läuft, da du in dem Bereich keine Erfahrungswerte hast, weil du wie du selbst gesagt hast ein solches Gerät nicht besitzt.



Ich maße mir ja auch nicht an, ultimative Urteile abzugeben, ich sagte ja bereits, dass ich es nicht belegen kann, sondern es nur meine subjektiven Eindrücke sind.
Das ist im Übrigen in einem Forum doch meistens der Fall, dass Leute irgendwas posten und nur weil X Leute sagen, es sei "richtig", glaubt es sofort jeder.

Wenn es danach ginge, müsste man jedes Posting irgendwie belegen, aber das will doch keiner.

Nimm es halt als meine Meinung oder überlies es einfach, wenn es dir nicht gefällt 
Das mach ich meistens mit den Posts die ich lese und die mir auf den Senkel gehen. ^^


----------



## xdave78 (6. Juni 2011)

Also ich denke mal auch, dass man die HD5470 für WoW abschreiben sollte. Du solltest mindestens eine HD5650 oder HD6550 bzw Geforce 325 als unterste Grenze nehmen..sonst macht das doch auch keinen Spass wenns dann immer wenn was passiert der Rechner ne Diashow zeigt. Daher ist es SCHWER ein Laptop guten Gewissens zu empfehlen. Ich möchte es dennoch versuchen:

Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 GFX
..kostet leider etwas drüber und Einstiegs CPU , dafür aber die HD6530. Die CPU basiert auf dem selben Kern wie der i3 und hat wohl auch einen Intel HD Grafikchip an Board (?) von der Leistung her in etwa auf Niveau des Desktop E6600. Der Grafikchip ist mit der HD5650 verwandt und sollet wohl ähnliche Ergebnisse liefern (unteres Limit für Games ).

bei one.de hab ich noch das
*Acer Aspire 5935G*
gefunden. Ist denke ich mal leistungstechnisch auf etwa dem selben Niveau. Mit Intel T7450 und Geforce GT240. 

Wegen der aktuelleeren CPU Architektur und dem (vermutlich) minimal schnelleren Grafikchip würde ich persönlich eher zum Fujitsu tendieren.


Ich denke dass man WoW Cata evtl auf mittel Details spielen kann. Schatten auf niegrigste Stufe nehmen oder ausmachen, kein AA, kein AF. Wenns dann noch b und an in vegetationsreichen Gebieten hackt - etwas von der Vegetation zurücknehmen.


----------



## darksilver1 (6. Juni 2011)

Schau mal den Vergleich auf http://www.notebookcheck.net/Computer-Games-on-Laptop-Graphic-Cards.13849.0.html an. 
WoW ist weiter rechts. Für 400€ würde mir auch nichts einfallen. Bei 499€ sieht die Sache dann schon anders aus....


----------



## xxhajoxx (7. Juni 2011)

ich hab mal folgenden rausgesucht.
http://www.easynotebooks.de/xanario_pinfo_techdet.php?shop_ID=0&products_id=40837&ref=billiger&

Ist natürlich nich die Creme de la Creme aber für WoW auf Mittel sollte das eigentlich reichen ich hab nen deutlich schwächeren Laptop mit dem ich auf fast alles Mittel eingestellt ohne großartige Ruckler 10er Raids machen kann.
Dazu noch einige Benchmarks für die Graka
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-325M.24056.0.html
und hier noch zum Prozessor
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Intel-Core-i3-350M-Notebook-Prozessor.23052.0.html

Ist nicht das beste Teil aber meiner Einschätzung nach für das Geld eine ordentliche Investition.
Aber trotzdem würde ich auch sagen warte noch bis du 500-600€ hast da liegen Welten zwischen denen bis 400 und den etwas teureren.

Auch aufpassen bald gibt es evtl gute Acer Laptops für deutlich weniger Geld 
http://www.mobilehighlights.de/news/mobiles-internet/mini-notebooks/acer-notebook-schnappchen/2127771

Alleine aus diesem Grund würde ich warten und immer wieder die aktuellen Preise Checken


----------



## Alterac123 (7. Juni 2011)

Falsch. 

Mein Vater hat einer bekannten auch ein Notebook für 400 Euro besorgt und das packt WoW auf ca. miteel


----------



## Alterac123 (7. Juni 2011)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> bin der gleichen meinung wie Dagonzo, geh mal in nen Fachmarkt und frag nen verkäufer der bissl ahnung hat ob auf nem Netbook nen game läuft wie wow... naja die frage kannst dir dann eigentlich fast sparen. wenn aber nur wenn vill. auf dem asus lamborghini. Netbooks sind net umsonst zum arbeiten und bissl surfen hergestellt worden. zu mal die meisten netbooks grad mal 1024 mb ram haben, und da glaub ich mal kann keiner ne 5er ini gehn.



Na klar geht das mit 1GB Ram locker, habe ich auch Jahre lang gemacht


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Naja, wie gesagt, seit Cata wirds immer schwieriger, aber alles auf Minimum und ne 1200er Auflösung - wird gerade gehen.


----------



## xdave78 (7. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Na klar geht das mit 1GB Ram locker, habe ich auch Jahre lang gemacht



Ja wann denn? 2004-2006? Vielleicht musst Du dich mal auf nen aktuellen Stand bringen. Ich habs ja selber nicht geglaubt, bis ich Anfang des Jahres wieder in WoW reingeschaut habe. Da hat sich Einiges an der Optik getan..und das geht zu Lasten der Performance, ganz klar. Ich finde Deine Einwürfe nicht wirklich hilfreich und auch nur bedingst sinnvoll. Die anfänglichen Systemanforderungfen mit 800Mhz CPU, 512MB RAM und 32MB 3D-Grafikkarte gelten nicht mehr. Wer behauptet jedes beliebige 400&#8364; Laptop könne WoW auf Mittel abspielen führt Leute entweder bsichtlich oder unwissentlich in die Irre. Man MUSS einen einigermassen ordentlichen 3D Chip im Gerät haben um einigermassen anständig (nicht niedrigste Detailstufe und niedrigste Auflösung und dann trotzdem nur 10-30fps) *spielen* zu können.

Ich lass jetzt mal aussen vor, dass sich "unbedarfte" (nenn ich sie mal) Leute auch ein X für ein O verkaufen lassen...weil sie überzeugt werden, dass das Spiel nunmal so bescheiden aussieht und dass ständige ruckeln beinm Bildaufbau normal ist.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja wann denn? 2004-2006? Vielleicht musst Du dich mal auf nen aktuellen Stand bringen. Ich habs ja selber nicht geglaubt, bis ich Anfang des Jahres wieder in WoW reingeschaut habe. Da hat sich Einiges an der Optik getan..und das geht zu Lasten der Performance, ganz klar. Ich finde Deine Einwürfe nicht wirklich hilfreich und auch nur bedingst sinnvoll. Die anfänglichen Systemanforderungfen mit 800Mhz CPU, 512MB RAM und 32MB 3D-Grafikkarte gelten nicht mehr. Wer behauptet jedes beliebige 400€ Laptop könne WoW auf Mittel abspielen führt Leute entweder bsichtlich oder unwissentlich in die Irre. Man MUSS einen einigermassen ordentlichen 3D Chip im Gerät haben um einigermassen anständig (nicht niedrigste Detailstufe und niedrigste Auflösung und dann trotzdem nur 10-30fps) *spielen* zu können.
> 
> Ich lass jetzt mal aussen vor, dass sich "unbedarfte" (nenn ich sie mal) Leute auch ein X für ein O verkaufen lassen...weil sie überzeugt werden, dass das Spiel nunmal so bescheiden aussieht und dass ständige ruckeln beinm Bildaufbau normal ist.



Habe mit 1Gb von 2005-2011 Anfang gespielt... Und wenn du keine Ahnung hastg mit welcher Hardware man WoW bereits spielen kann, kannst du auch einfach nix schreiben, denn ein Budget von 400 Euro lässt nicht viel zu und da kann man wohl Leute mehr gebrauchen, die auch Erfahrung haben ab wann es mit schlechter Hardware ruckelt!


----------



## xdave78 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss womit man WoW spielen kann, und ich weiss auch welche Nachteile zu wenig RAM bei WOW bringt. Zwar wird es nicht unmittelbar langsamer, aber einige Ladescreens können sich als durchaus geduldiger herausstellen...besonders wenn man wirklich mal MM(ORPG) machen will.

Es wurden auch ohne Deinen Einwand schon eine ganze Reihe Notebooks genannt, die in der Lage wären WoW einigermassen erträglich zu spielen - die meisten davon mit mehr als 1GB RAM (was hier gar nicht so zur Diskussion stand), eine Dual Core CPU mit mind 2Ghz und einige annehmbare Grafikchips waren auch dabei (HD6530>Geforce GT240 >Geforce GT325). Dennoch kann man dem TE doch auch zusätzlich eine Empfehlung abgeben, lieber noch einen kleinen Betrag draufzulegen sofern das irgendwie möglich ist um sich ein Gerät zu besorgen, mit dem man direkt 30% mehr Performance hat (das wäre so ab 500&#8364; der Fall) und sich so auch nicht in Raids oder 10er mit Ruckelorgien und/oder Augenkrebs rumzuärgern. Es steht doch frei, die 400&#8364; Dinger zu nehmen oder es zu lassen.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich weiss womit man WoW spielen kann, und ich weiss auch welche Nachteile zu wenig RAM bei WOW bringt. Zwar wird es nicht unmittelbar langsamer, aber einige Ladescreens können sich als durchaus geduldiger herausstellen...besonders wenn man wirklich mal MM(ORPG) machen will.
> 
> Es wurden auch ohne Deinen Einwand schon eine ganze Reihe Notebooks genannt, die in der Lage wären WoW einigermassen erträglich zu spielen - die meisten davon mit mehr als 1GB RAM (was hier gar nicht so zur Diskussion stand), eine Dual Core CPU mit mind 2Ghz und einige annehmbare Grafikchips waren auch dabei (HD6530>Geforce GT240 >Geforce GT325). Dennoch kann man dem TE doch auch zusätzlich eine Empfehlung abgeben, lieber noch einen kleinen Betrag draufzulegen sofern das irgendwie möglich ist um sich ein Gerät zu besorgen, mit dem man direkt 30% mehr Performance hat (das wäre so ab 500€ der Fall) und sich so auch nicht in Raids oder 10er mit Ruckelorgien und/oder Augenkrebs rumzuärgern. Es steht doch frei, die 400€ Dinger zu nehmen oder es zu lassen.



Mir geht es lediglich um diese Sätze:

Ja wann denn? 2004-2006? Vielleicht musst Du dich mal auf nen aktuellen Stand bringen.

Und ich habe nur gesagt, dass du keine wirkliche Ahnung hast was geht und was nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Habe mit 1Gb von 2005-2011 Anfang gespielt... Und wenn du keine Ahnung hastg mit welcher Hardware man WoW bereits spielen kann, kannst du auch einfach nix schreiben, denn ein Budget von 400 Euro lässt nicht viel zu und da kann man wohl Leute mehr gebrauchen, die auch Erfahrung haben ab wann es mit schlechter Hardware ruckelt!


*Läuft gerade so* oder *gut spielbar *sind für mich jedenfalls zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Die PC-Games hat am Anfang von Cata das ganze sogar in fünf oder sechs Kategorien unterteilt. Wobei man die beiden schlechtesten kaum jemanden empfehlen kann. Lange Ladezeiten, langsamer Grafikaufbau und niedrige FPS sind halt das, was man von ein 400€ Laptop bei WoW erwarten kann/muss.
Ich für mein Teil sage jedenfalls nicht, das es gar nicht läuft, aber man muss mit großen Einschränkungen gegenüber dem Optimum leben. Wer das will oder kann, der soll es machen. 
Wir hatten hier schon mal vor ca. einen halben Jahr jemanden, war oder ist sogar noch Klassensprecher hier im Forum, der meinte auch das ein 400€ Laptop reicht.

Wenn man will kann man WoW sogar mit einem IPhone spielen. Aber ich persönlich empfehle niemanden Hardware mit dem man etwas *gerade so *spielen kann. Denn meiner Meinung nach macht das keinen Spaß. WoW ist grafisch eh schon kein Augenschmaus. Alle Einstellungen auf niedrig oder teilweise sogar auf Mittel, lassen das Spiel manchmal sogar grässlich hässlich aussehen. 
Also um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ein 400€ Euro Laptop kann ich für WoW nicht empfehlen!


----------



## Palimbula (7. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Na klar geht das mit 1GB Ram locker, habe ich auch Jahre lang gemacht






Alterac123 schrieb:


> Habe mit 1Gb von 2005-2011 Anfang gespielt... Und wenn du keine Ahnung hastg mit welcher Hardware man WoW bereits spielen kann, kannst du auch einfach nix schreiben, denn ein Budget von 400 Euro lässt nicht viel zu und da kann man wohl Leute mehr gebrauchen, die auch Erfahrung haben ab wann es mit schlechter Hardware ruckelt!






Alterac123 schrieb:


> Mir geht es lediglich um diese Sätze:
> 
> Ja wann denn? 2004-2006? Vielleicht musst Du dich mal auf nen aktuellen Stand bringen.
> 
> Und ich habe nur gesagt, dass du keine wirkliche Ahnung hast was geht und was nicht.



Ich kann dich leider nicht ernst nehmen, geschweige denn deine Erfahrung anerkennen... Die Sache mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen dürfte dir ja bekannt sein, oder? --> *PC wo richtig gut sein*


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juni 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Ich kann dich leider nicht ernst nehmen, geschweige denn deine Erfahrung anerkennen... Die Sache mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen dürfte dir ja bekannt sein, oder? --> *PC wo richtig gut sein*



xD (qft)


----------



## Alterac123 (9. Juni 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Ich kann dich leider nicht ernst nehmen, geschweige denn deine Erfahrung anerkennen... Die Sache mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen dürfte dir ja bekannt sein, oder? --> *PC wo richtig gut sein*



Leider kann ich dich nicht ernstnehmen mit deinem ab 600 WoW Textmodus gequatsche...

Und nur mal so dén Pc habe ich von einem Freund bekommen der davor hatte 1GB undso

Und nochmal du sagst:

Ein 300&#8364; PC bringt WoW auch nicht aus dem Textmodus. 450&#8364; (ohne Betriebssystem, Monitor, Mouse, Tastatur) sind das Minimum mit dem du rechnen musst --> http://forum.buffed....n-maijuni-2011/ 

Hast du dir den Thread eigentlich durchgelesen oder weißt was über die Anforerungen von WoW? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## xdave78 (9. Juni 2011)

*Empfohlene System-Anforderungen*

Windows® Vista64/Windows 7:

- Dual-Core Prozessor, wie der Intel Pentium D oder der AMD Athlon 64 X2
- 2 GB RAM
- 256 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600 oder ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 oder besser
- Mehrtasten-Maus mit Scroll-Rad










...da wir als Gamer ja alle wissen, was man mit Mindestanforderungen machen kann...


----------



## Palimbula (10. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> ...
> Hast du dir den Thread eigentlich durchgelesen oder weißt was über die Anforerungen von WoW? Ich denke nicht.



Ich lese mir Topics nie ganz durch und über die Anforderungen von WoW weiß ich auch nichts, da ich von Juli 2005 bis Juni 2011 WoW auf meinem ZX86 im "Ultra-Penis-Modus" spielte. Ihr Noobs mit euren 1.000€ Gaming-Rechnern *muahahahahahaha*
Diese Aussage kannst du mir glauben oder nicht, genauso wie ich dir deine Aussagen glauben kann oder nicht. Wir haben nun beide geschrieben was wir von den Aussagen des jeweils anderen halten, amen.

Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch die aktuellen Mindestanforderungen nachreichen:


Windows XP/Vista/7 (neueste Servicepacks)
Intel Pentium 4 1.3 GHz oder AMD Athlon XP 1500+
1 GB+ RAM
25 GB freier Platz auf der Festplatte
NVDIA GeForce FX oder ATI Radeon 9500 oder besser
4x DVD-ROM (Nur für Retail-Version benötigt)
Breitband-Internetverbindung
Tastatur und Maus werden benötigt. Andere Eingabegeräte werden nicht unterstützt
Quelle: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=19443&pageNumber=1&searchQuery=Mindestanforderungen


----------



## JahuWaldi (19. August 2011)

Hiho!
Sufu genutzt 

Demnächst steht bei mir ein mobiler PC ins Haus, neben dem ganzen Office-Kram und dem tragbaren Internet würde ich gerne ab und an meine Auktionen checken, in der Bahn schonmal ne Daily machen etc 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das mit dem Teil hier möglich ist:

http://www.alternate...LK112M/901642/?

Mir ist natürlich klar das Raids damit wohl nicht machbar sein werden, werde auch auf meine Addons verzichten und auf nahezu sämtliche Grafikeinstellungen (würde auch schwarz/weiss spielen wenns was bringen würde :-P )

Hätte ansonsten jemand eine Alternative? Ich will keinen großen Laptop, muss das Teil ja auch jeden Tag schleppen, es muss also weniger als 2kg wiegen und in meinen Rucksack passen (neben dem ganzen Krempel den ich dauernd dabei habe....)

Thx schonmal!


----------



## Alterac123 (19. August 2011)

Der Preis so um die 400 Euro?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. August 2011)

Also für Ah checken reicht es zu manchen Tageszeiten aus, zu anderen (abends nach Feierabend) wirst du es kaum zum Ah schaffen :-D
Eine normale Daily ist aber durchaus drin.


----------



## Alterac123 (19. August 2011)

Ich habe einige 15" und 2,25 Kilo schwere Notebooks gefunden, mit denen ist die Tageszeit wohl egal und Inis geht auch.


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ich habe einige 15" und 2,25 Kilo schwere Notebooks gefunden, mit denen ist die Tageszeit wohl egal und Inis geht auch.



Was hat das mit dem Gewicht zutun ob das Notebook WoW packt?


----------



## muehe (19. August 2011)

TE war seit 6-7 Wochen nicht mehr on , hat sich sicher erledigt 

man hätte eh nur sagen können "lass es lieber sein" 

für 550-600Euro gibs passable Geräte i5-2410 , GT540M bei 1366x768 wobei man da auch 1600x900 gut befeuern könnte momentan


----------



## Alterac123 (19. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Gewicht zutun ob das Notebook WoW packt?


 

Weil der , der gefragt hat gerne ein leichtes Netbook will.


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ich habe einige 15" und 2,25 Kilo schwere *Notebooks* gefunden, mit denen ist die Tageszeit wohl egal und Inis geht auch.





Alterac123 schrieb:


> Weil der , der gefragt hat gerne ein leichtes *Netbook* will.



Notebook oder Netbook, 15" oder 2,25kg... Dr. Zwicky weiß es nicht  Ausser er bekommt Beweise geliefert. *prost*

Spaß beiseite:
Sofern für JahuWadi das Gewicht im Vordergrund steht, bleiben nur Netbook, Smartphone oder (grafischer) Taschenrechner übrig. Smartphone und (grafischer) Taschenrechner fallen definitiv flach, das Netbook -in meinen Augen- auch --> siehst du den Textmodus-Zug auf dich zurollen Alterac123  Pens & Paper oder ZX81 lasse ich jetzt bewusst mal aussen vor.


----------



## JahuWaldi (19. August 2011)

Also, ich hatte tatsachlich gefragt. Habe mal die SuFu benutzt und einen alten Fred ausgegraben statt einen neuen aufzumachen.

Gewicht und Größe spielen eben eine Rolle, da ich das Teil fast täglich durch die halbe Welt schleppen muss.

Raiden will ich damit nicht, AH und evtl. mal da und dort ne Daily, das so9ll es auch gewesen sein. Greife übrigens auf W-Lan zurück wenn ichs denn auspacke; Verbindung also sehr stabil.

Preislimit liegt wie beim TE eben auch bei 400 Eurosen. Entweder wirds das aus meinem Link, oder es postet wer ne Alternative.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. August 2011)

Fragt sich natürlich auch wann ein Notebook zum Netbook wird. Ab 11zoll? Oder schon ab 13 Zoll? 
An sich alles eine Frage der Definition.

Und wie gesagt, das vom Fragenden verlinkte Netbook sollte für einfache Sachen in Wow ausreichen. Bisschen questen geht damit. Wenn die Hauptstadt nicht groß gefüllt ist, langt es auch fürs Ah. Zur Not nimmt man halt eine weniger besuchte Hauptstadt.
Ich denke sogar aktuelle 5er Instanzen sind noch spielbar (ältere gehen damit definitiv).
Man muss natürlich damit rechnen, das es nicht so wirklich flüssig läuft, aber spielbar ist es.



> Was hat das mit dem Gewicht zutun ob das Notebook WoW packt?


In einem größeren (und damit schwererem) Notebook ist mehr Platz für Hardware und Kühlung. Dadurch können schwerere Notebooks leistungsfähiger gemacht werden, als leichtere.
Allerdings bedeutet größer/schwerer auch gleichzeitig, dass ein größeres Display dabei ist, welches eine höhere Auflösung hat. Das benötigt dann bei 3d Anwendungen auch wieder mehr Leistung. Dadurch kann Wow auf kleineren Notebooks auch besser laufen, als auf größeren (trotz schlechterer Hardware).



> TE war seit 6-7 Wochen nicht mehr on , hat sich sicher erledigt


Wen interessiert denn gerade der Te? Es gibt auch Leute, welche die Suchfunktion benutzen und dann einen älteren Thread benutzen. Und genau das ist hier passiert. Von daher hat sich das ganze nicht erledigt.


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ...
> In einem größeren (und damit schwererem) Notebook ist mehr Platz für Hardware und Kühlung. Dadurch können schwerere Notebooks leistungsfähiger gemacht werden, als leichtere.
> Allerdings bedeutet größer/schwerer auch gleichzeitig, dass ein größeres Display dabei ist, welches eine höhere Auflösung hat. Das benötigt dann bei 3d Anwendungen auch wieder mehr Leistung. Dadurch kann Wow auf kleineren Notebooks auch besser laufen, als auf größeren (trotz schlechterer Hardware).
> ...



Irgendwas stimmt an dieser Aussage nicht... --> *Osborne 1*  Tendenziell stimmt im Groben die Aussage schon, doch der technische Fortschritt straft diese auch wieder Lüge.


----------



## JahuWaldi (19. August 2011)

Also Notebook scheint bei den meisten Herstellern ab 15,6 Zoll zu beginnen, unter 11 Zoll ist es ein Netbook, und zwischen 11 und 15 nennt man das wohl ein Sub-Notebook.
Wenn keiner nen Link zu ner Alternative hat würde ich mich halt mit dem Asus begnügen!


----------



## Caps-lock (19. August 2011)

Notebook mit optischem Laufwerk, Netbook ohne optisches Laufwerk.


----------



## JahuWaldi (20. August 2011)

Ah, ok, oder so.

Ein Laufwerk ist ja im Jahr 2011 nicht mehr sooo kriegsentscheidend. Oder täuscht das evtl. ?


----------



## muehe (20. August 2011)

> Wen interessiert denn gerade der Te? Es gibt auch Leute, welche die Suchfunktion benutzen und dann einen älteren Thread benutzen. Und genau das ist hier passiert. Von daher hat sich das ganze nicht erledigt.



möglich


----------



## Caps-lock (20. August 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass es auch externe USB Laufwerke gibt...


----------



## JahuWaldi (20. August 2011)

Öhm, joah, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: das von mir gepostete Teil oder ein anderes?


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. August 2011)

JahuWaldi schrieb:


> Hiho!
> Sufu genutzt
> 
> Demnächst steht bei mir ein mobiler PC ins Haus, neben dem ganzen Office-Kram und dem tragbaren Internet würde ich gerne ab und an meine Auktionen checken, in der Bahn schonmal ne Daily machen etc
> ...



Mein Link

Kostet zwar nur 366,- aber ist auch noch kein Windows 7 Home Premium dabei. Das Teil überzeugt mich durchweg von den Angaben (8,4h Akkulaufzeit!, bei 11" 1366x768 etc.)


----------



## Alterac123 (21. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Notebook oder Netbook, 15" oder 2,25kg... Dr. Zwicky weiß es nicht  Ausser er bekommt Beweise geliefert. *prost*
> 
> Spaß beiseite:
> Sofern für JahuWadi das Gewicht im Vordergrund steht, bleiben nur Netbook, Smartphone oder (grafischer) Taschenrechner übrig. Smartphone und (grafischer) Taschenrechner fallen definitiv flach, das Netbook -in meinen Augen- auch --> siehst du den Textmodus-Zug auf dich zurollen Alterac123  Pens & Paper oder ZX81 lasse ich jetzt bewusst mal aussen vor.




Was laberst du mit so einem Textmodus scheiß, ist bei dir alles unter core i5 ein grafischer Taschenrechner?
Echt heftig mit was für einer Ausdauer du diesen Mist laberst.


----------



## Palimbula (21. August 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Was laberst du mit so einem Textmodus scheiß, ist bei dir alles unter core i5 ein grafischer Taschenrechner?
> ...



Und schwupps ist der Textmodus-Express durch deinen Bahnhof gefahren... Jetzt hast du ihn verpasst und das macht mich traurig  Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der nächste bald kommt


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. August 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Was laberst du mit so einem Textmodus scheiß, ist bei dir alles unter core i5 ein grafischer Taschenrechner?
> Echt heftig mit was für einer Ausdauer du diesen Mist laberst.



zügle dich mal ein bisschen in deiner Ausdrucksweise. Klar übertreibt Palim manchmal, doch es gibt eben Leute die für 400,- Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Palimbula (21. August 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> zügle dich mal ein bisschen in deiner Ausdrucksweise. Klar übertreibt Palim manchmal, doch es gibt eben Leute die für 400,- Wunder erwarten.



Die gibt es leider wirklich und das obwohl die/meine Übertreibung anschaulich machen soll --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184459-suche-neues-notebookpc/ Manchmal scheinen sie sich danach aber auch eines besseren zu besinnen --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/187275-reicht-dies-um-swtor-in-ultra-zu-spielen/


----------



## Alterac123 (21. August 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> zügle dich mal ein bisschen in deiner Ausdrucksweise. Klar übertreibt Palim manchmal, doch es gibt eben Leute die für 400,- Wunder erwarten.



Nicht mein Problem die Aussage 400 Euro Notebook stimmt nicht, was andere dafür erwarten ist egal.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Nicht mein Problem die Aussage 400 Euro Notebook stimmt nicht, was andere dafür erwarten ist egal.



Dein Problem ist aber, wenn du irgendwann wegen der Beleidigungen gesperrt wirst?!


----------



## Palimbula (22. August 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Dein Problem ist aber, wenn du irgendwann wegen der Beleidigungen gesperrt wirst?!



Ich glaube das sieht Alterac123 ganz entspant 



Alterac123 schrieb:


> ...
> Und nein nur weil 2 Leute gleicher Meinung sind, sind es nicht automatisch die gleichen
> 
> ja ich habe mehrere Acc´s gehabt aber nur, weil manche gesperrt wurden der da gehört nicht darunter.
> ...



Quelle: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/187578-unterwegs-aber-doch-kein-laptop/ --> Seite 2, ziemlich weit unten

Aber nun mal wieder back to JahuWaldi:
Für was hast dich entschieden?


----------



## Alterac123 (22. August 2011)

DAS IST NICHT MEIN 2TER ACCOUNT VERSTEHST DU ES NUN?


----------



## JahuWaldi (23. August 2011)

Also Stand heute bleibts wohl vorerst bei dem Asus.

Der Lenovo sieht zwar auch fein aus, aber da müsste ich ein Windows drauflegen, und mal ein eigenes Win 7 besitzen das NICHT der Uni gehört... das wäre schon was 
Mein Limit liegt halt bei 400, wenn also bei Lenovo die Preise net in den nächsten Tagen fallen.... 

Aber danke für die Mühen... und euch noch viel Spaß bei den OT-Diskussionen!


----------

